# Pretty Brood Pattern



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

This frame is from a swarm I caught April 28th.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

That does look good! Great pic.


----------



## AndreiRN (Jun 13, 2008)

Young queen in that swarm.


----------



## boones_bee_nectar (May 17, 2009)

i can't say that i have ever saw one that good, it looks fabulous. :applause: i do have to ask what breed of bees you have.


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Interesting that they spelled out "Hey, put me back in the hive" in braille on the combs.

Clever bees.


----------



## umbriel971 (Dec 10, 2008)

*Pretty*

Beautiful frame of brood. You have a winner of a queen there


----------



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

boones_bee_nectar said:


> i can't say that i have ever saw one that good, it looks fabulous. :applause: i do have to ask what breed of bees you have.



Type of bees - free! It was a swarm I caught. Looks like Italians.


----------



## bobbb (Oct 16, 2000)

It looks like some of my honey frames.


----------

